
Paper Points Up Flaws in Venture Fund Based on Virtual Money - mathattack
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/28/business/dealbook/paper-points-up-flaws-in-venture-fund-based-on-virtual-money.html?ref=dealbook&_r=0
======
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791671)

